# The Magic system



## magic (May 23, 2011)

Main system 
B&W 683 Main
B&W 685's Center
B&W 685's Surround
Sony STRDA5600ES Receiver
Emotiva UPA-1 for centers 
Sony BDP5000ES Blueray player
Sony PS3
Pioneer Elite 50" TV


Basement
Klipsch RF5 Main
Klipsch RC7 Center
Klipsch RF5 Surround
Pioneer SC9540 
Epson 8700UB 
106" Screen 
2X Emotiva UPA-1


----------

